# How to run a society with low taxes and full funded social programs



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 14, 2005)

By having an unlimited supply of money. Literally picking it from a tree.

I am currently playing Sim City 4, and I have a population of 97,000 with tax rates at 5% res 5% commercial and 5% industrial. I have Opera houses, Museums, well funded public schools, well funded police and fire department, free clinics, free youth sports, free cpr training, free pro reading campaign.

And I did this all by using the Cheat Code, "you don't deserve it", to get unlimited increments of $1000.


----------

